# Alpine MRX amplifiers...?



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Now that I have upgraded everything else and done a solid deadening job...I want to replace my amps with something smaller and...better looking...my old Crunch units were cheap and have served me well.

MRX-M55 mono @550w @2ohm
MRX-F35 4/3/2 for my Imagines, with the option to run as co-ax @160w x2 or component if I choose w/ 85w x4

Opinions?


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about them. They are powerful, they are designed well, they operate efficiently and remain cool. They have a small footprint with solid build and very reliable and have great features such as built in x/o, adj subsonic filters, bass level control. Specifications are excellent with low distortion, high s/n ratio and high dampening factor for a class D amplifier. All that and very competitively priced. 

Alpine better have me a check in the mail!! Lol. I sound like a salesman.


----------



## marshdrummer (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a MRX-M50. Great little amp. I work it pretty hard too. If you search, you'll see I had a problem, but it turned out to be the connection at the battery fuse (stupid RF design). Put in a different connector and it hits pretty hard. I am running it at 4ohms, 300 watts....Makes my Type R hits hard enough that I have to turn the bass down!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Funny that you don't see much mention of the MRX series here (class D full range I suppose?), but after some research I settled on upgrading with them. I have the previous models on the way, two F30 & a M100. I will see if they live up to their reviews. Xover isn't much (hp/lp 50-400 hz @ -12db), but good enough to do a decent 4-way when used with an accommodating headunit. Main focus is size and power.


----------



## Dodslobber (Jan 3, 2013)

i have the MRX-F65 running my front stage, I love it for all of the reasons above.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Question even though I'm going to go through with it regardless, has anyone had any issues with the usual complaint of class D on their highs? I didn't see that particular complaint on the MRX like some mentioned of JL's XD line.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Great, looks like I made a solid choice. I won't be using the onboard crossovers at all, glad they are defeatable, unlike my current sub amp.

I love the small footprint! 

I see I can get the prior MRX-500 model quite cheap...might just go that route, 50w is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Just received the 4 channels (F30) and man are they light in the ass weight-wise! Compared to my trusty ole US Acoustic USB-4065 it's definitely a night & day difference. Luckily I got both in excellent cosmetic condition (one supposedly new and appears to be so, the other was a demo which looks like it's was never touched), but I will have to find a way to power them up to make sure they are as described in the sale.

I can say they're pretty dang small for what I'm used to. Without the end covers they will be even smaller which is how I plan to use them in a rack. Both came with paperwork and whatever accessories they were supposed to which included birth sheets. Tested at 2 ohms & 14.4 volts one shows 92 watts per channel and the other 98 over the rated 75. That's a good sign since my electrical system runs at 13.8. Hopefully that guarantees that I'm at least going to get rated out of these. So far I think it was a smart move.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

MRX are very good budget amplifiers, with low noise and distortion. According to Alpine's web site, they use some electronics from the PDX line of amplifiers. According to tests I have seen, MRX amplifier output is usually underrated by some 20%. MRX-F35 should be fine for Hybrid Audio speakers. The only weird thing about them is that the mono block amplifiers are supposedly implemented internally as a 2-channel amplifier bridged, so I assume the efficiency will not be as good as some other Class D amps.


By the way, how good are MRP-F300 amps? These are available pretty cheaply.. $150 at BestBuy, cheaper online.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Alpine seems to have several 4 channel amps still lingering about in demand with the MRV, MRP, & MRX. I would think they're all good enough with just a matter of minor differences. The MRP I suppose are good for those who desire A/B for it's supposed character, but again I must allude back to questioning the lack of reviews on how the MRX differ from any other class D full range amplifier. Of course there's bad designs altogether, then there's sonic signature (whether by flaw or intentional). You have some who love JL XD amps and those who say they lack something up top. How does the MRX series compare in that realm beyond the regular Pasmag test & review or is it something that is sort of psychosomatic?

Either way I'm rolling with it...


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Alpine seems to have several 4 channel amps still lingering about in demand with the MRV, MRP, & MRX. I would think they're all good enough with just a matter of minor differences. The MRP I suppose are good for those who desire A/B for it's supposed character, but again I must allude back to questioning the lack of reviews on how the MRX differ from any other class D full range amplifier.


Russian avtozvuk.com reviewed MRX V60, V70, F35, M100, and M110, as well as MRP-F300. They're all very nice clean class D amps. Some of them use those speaker wire terminals that require a ring terminal to be crimped on the wire. That's the only odd thing.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

For what they offer, the old style terminal issue I can easily overlook. The required connectors are cheap enough and can be found just about anywhere, but the underrated power for the price I paid... that was priceless. Even a used XD 4 channel would have busted up half of what I paid for all 3 amps.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine didn't have those but shouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a local dealer that will give me a better than list price, so I am torn between buying from Amazon, I can get the F35 and the M55 for 200 bucks each from there!


----------

